# Brandschutzklappe mit SPS steuern



## acid (16 Juni 2014)

Ich bin was das Thema Brandschutz in der Gebäudetechnik angeht nicht soo bewandert und hab auch nicht direkt sinnvolle Informationen gefunden (oder bin zu doof zum suchen...)
Eine alte Brandschutzklappensteuerung mit mehreren Stellantrieben, Thermokontakten, Rückmeldungen usw. soll im Zuge der Erneuerung der gesamten Steuerung ebenfalls erneuert werden. Bisher ist das über 1000 und 1 Relais gelöst, Fehlersuche ist daher entsprechend spannend, keine Laufzeitüberwachung. Steinalt eben.

Welche Steuerungen sind für BSK zulässig? Darf man diese mit einer normalen SPS bzw. einer F-SPS steuern? Ich habe schon gesehen, dass so etwas mit Logo realisiert wurde, die Frage ist natürlich ob das so zulässig ist? Es gibt ja auch andere, frei programmierbare, Steuerungen dafür.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit und könnte mir einen Tipp geben


----------



## thomass5 (16 Juni 2014)

Was schreibt dir denn der Sachversicherer vor? Am Ende ist er es,der die Zahlung im Schadenfall verweigert oder bei der Überprüfung was anderes fordert. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (16 Juni 2014)

Motorische BSK-Gruppen dürfen mit üblichen SPSen angesteuert werden; die Grundsicherung nimmt immer noch das Schmelzlot (bei alten Klappen) oder der geprüfte/zugelassene Thermoauslöser der Klappe vor. Die motorische Ansteuerung ist effektiv ein Vorgriff auf existierende Gefahr.

Ansteuerung erfolgt idR als Gruppe; die Gruppe wird geschlossen bei auslösenden Alarm oder wenn ein "Auf"-Kontakt eines Gruppenmitgliedes ausgelöst hat.
Rücksetzen erfolgt nur manuell, nicht automatisch.

Bestenfall sind die Klappen mit 2 Kontakten (Auf u. Zu) versehen; so lassen sich "hängende" Klappen erkennen u. alamieren.


----------



## acid (18 Juni 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!
Rücksprache mit dem Versicherer werde ich noch halten.

Eine theoretische Annahme: Wenn der Thermokontakt nicht direkt im Strompfad des Antriebs ist sondern dieser mit der SPS ausgewertet wird und diese den Motor steuert, wäre so ein Aufbau mit einer F-SPS zulässig? (Ist nur eine theoretische Frage)
Edit: Irgendwie hätte ich dabei Bauchweh, der Thermokontakt ist ja mit drei Elementen bestückt die bei Übertemperatur zerstört werden, die Auswertung in der SPS kann aber nur 1-kanalig erfolgen... Bei der jetz verbauten Relaischaltung schaltet der Thermo ein Relais und dieses unterbricht den Strompfad.


----------



## thomass5 (18 Juni 2014)

Daraus entnehme ich, daß die Klappen stromlos automatisch schließen sollen. Dies beim Neubau einer normalen sps zuzuschreiben finde ich persönlich bedenklich. F-Harwartechnisch oder F-cpu wäre mir einleuchtender.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (18 Juni 2014)

Du entnimmst richtig, der Thermokontakt ist direkt mit dem Antrieb verkabelt und trennt die Stromzufuhr bei Übertemperatur, durch den Federrücklauf schließt die Klappe dabei (normale Belimo BSK).

Einer normalen SPS natürlich nicht, wenn dann (wie oben erwähnt) mit einer F-SPS.


----------



## thomass5 (18 Juni 2014)

...oder einen sicheren Kontakt oder 2 von nem pnotz der den Thermokontakt überwacht in den Strompfad der Klappenansteuerung und ne Normale sps.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (18 Juni 2014)

Wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, aber die SPS macht ja auch die Diagnose der Klappen bzw. liefert Fehlermeldungen auf einem Display, da würde es sich anbieten das direkt in der SPS zu machen, so viel teurer wäre das nicht. Ein PNOZ kostet ja auch Geld


----------



## thomass5 (18 Juni 2014)

Macht der preis eines ganz normalen dummen pnotz Relais den Preisunterschied einer F CPU mit entsprechenden F ea zur normalen CPU zunichte?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThorstenD2 (18 Juni 2014)

Wir machen es mit normalen CPUs. Oder ein BSK Bussystem


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acid (18 Juni 2014)

thomas: Ich verstehe deinen Einwand durchaus, ein PNOZ wäre wohl günstiger. Die CPU für diesen Teil wird wohl eine preiswerte 151-8, Preisunterschied 250€ zur normalen, an ein 8 F-DI Modul kann ich 8 Thermokontakte anschließen, das Modul kostet um die 180€, das finde ich jetzt nicht sooo extrem teuer. Bei uns muss nicht alles maximal kostenoptimiert sein, viel wichtiger ist die Diagnosefähigkeit im Fehlerfall und eine schnelle Fehlerbeseitigung die auch von nicht so erfahrenen Instandhaltern durchgeführt werden kann. Wir setzen aufgrund der sehr dezentralen und weit verzweigten Anlagen oft F-SPS ein und haben damit bezüglich der Fehlerbeseitigung aufgrund der sehr präzisen Diagnose gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich gebe dir völlig recht, dass eine F-SPS hier nicht sein muss und dein Vorschlag mit dem PNOZ sicher preiswerter wäre und sicherlich technisch gut funktioniert, aber wenn man teures Spielzeug kaufen darf...


----------



## thomass5 (18 Juni 2014)

Stimmt, die kleine F gibt's ja auch. Und bei den Preisen nimmt sichs ja wirklich nicht viel. 

Schönes Spielzeug ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSommer (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo miteinander,
So wie GLT schon geschrieben hat, erfolgt die Grundsicherung der BSK durch das interne Schmelzlot.bzw. mittels Federrückzug bei fehlender Spannung.

Was soll da ein F-CPU bringen. Oftmals nimmt man heute noch "popelige" Hilfsrelais, die über eine Hardwarelogic angesteuert werden (Anlage Aus, Ebenabsperrung, etc.). Üblicherweise werden solche Steuerungen im Ruhestromprinzip verdrahtet (Kontakt öffnet, wenn Relais abfällt).

Hin -und wieder findet man ZU-Brandschutzklappen, die auch zur Entrauchung (z.B. Zuluftnachströmung) mitverwendet werden müssen. Hier muss man im Entrauchungsfall dafür sorgen, dass die BSK geöffnet wird, wenn eine Entrauchung angefordert wird (stromlos auf bzw. Überbrückung Schmelslot/Temperaturwächter). Aber auch hierzu wird keine F-CPU benötigt. Besser ist es natürlich eigene Entrauchungsklappen zur Nachströmung zu verwenden.

Viel wichtiger ist bei BSKs in den Hauptsträngen die Rückmeldung "Auf", die in den Steuerkreis des Ventilators einzuschleifen sind. 

Es gibt doch sicherlich ein Brandschutzgutachten. Da müssten doch die funtionellen Schutzanforderungen drinstehen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## acid (19 Juni 2014)

[ ] du hast verstanden was ich meine

Abschalten der Spannung über SPS wenn der Thermokontakt auslöst um das auslösen des selbigen eindeutig zu signalisieren.
In einem Bescheid zum Thema Brandschutz steht aber nicht womit man eine Klappe ansteuern muss/darf.


----------



## MSommer (19 Juni 2014)

acid schrieb:


> [ ] du hast verstanden was ich meine
> 
> Abschalten der Spannung über SPS wenn der Thermokontakt auslöst um das auslösen des selbigen eindeutig zu signalisieren.
> In einem Bescheid zum Thema Brandschutz steht aber nicht womit man eine Klappe ansteuern muss/darf.



Hallo,
warum willst Du das auslösen des Thermokontaktes signalisieren? Es reicht doch aus, wenn die Endlagenmeldungen Auf/Zu signalisiert werden. Wenn Du eine Signalisierung aufbauen willst, dann mach doch einen Schaltzustandsvergleich zwischen Ansteuersignal (Digitaler Ausgang oder Relais gesetzt) und Rückmeldung "BSK Auf bzw. nicht Auf-Meldung". In die interne Schaltung der BSK würde ich nicht eingreifen, sonst erlischt die Herstellerzulassung. 

Ich habe auch nichts davon geschrieben, aus welchen Materialien eine Schaltung aufzubauen ist. Aber aus der Beschreibung kann man sicherlich die Funktionsweise der Anlage herauslesen. Solange Du die BSK-Ansteuerungen im Ruhestromprinzip aufbaut, bist Du immer auf der sicheren Seite. Bei Spannungsausfall oder im Fehlerfall (Schmelzlot/Thermoschalter löst aus) schließen die einfach mittels Federkraft. Das funktioniert immer, egal welchen Status die verwendete Steuerung hat.

Gruß Michael


----------



## acid (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, ich würde das auch ansich genau so machen wie du geschrieben hast. Es kam aber der Wunsch an, einen ausgelösten oder defekten Thermokontakt anzuzeigen um die Diagnose zu vereinfachen, so ein Thermokontakt geht ja auch hin und wieder kaputt.

Um bei Belimo zu bleiben: Es gibt ja Antriebe bei denen der Thermokontakt nicht direkt am Antrieb abgeschlossen ist sondern in Serie zum Motor, siehe http://www.belimo.com/pdf/d/bae72_s_4_d.pdf

Ich verstehe diesen Wunsch der da an mich gerichtet wurde schon, manche unserer Kollegen sind ja nicht unbedingt mit Kompetenz gesegnet, eine eindeutige Meldung am Display "BSK XY1-2: Thermokontakt ausgelöst" hat schon Vorteile, der Antrieb kann ja auch aufgrund anderer Fehler seine Endlage verlassen haben.
Aber nochmal: Meine Fragen sind rein theoretischer Natur, noch ist das alles offen.


----------



## GLT (19 Juni 2014)

acid schrieb:


> Es kam aber der Wunsch an, einen ausgelösten oder defekten Thermokontakt anzuzeigen um die Diagnose zu vereinfachen, so ein Thermokontakt geht ja auch hin und wieder kaputt.


Ja und? Dann macht die Klappe zu u. daraufhin generierst Du einen Alarmzustand, denn aufbleiben wird sie sicherlich nicht.

Die angesprochenen Belimo haben wir zu hunderten im Einsatz u. die Anlagenkonstellationen, welche hier inzwischen zu Tode diskutiert wird, auch.

Einen Einwand noch - kein Ruhestromprinzip für die Ansteuerung!
Fällt die SPS aus (ohne Netzspannungsausfall) sollte auch die BSK-Ansteuerung die Klappen schliessen.
Die "Auf"-Meldung als Schliesser u. die "Zu"-Meldung als Öffner ausführen.


----------



## MSommer (20 Juni 2014)

GLT schrieb:


> Einen Einwand noch - kein Ruhestromprinzip für die Ansteuerung!
> Fällt die SPS aus (ohne Netzspannungsausfall) sollte auch die BSK-Ansteuerung die Klappen schliessen.
> Die "Auf"-Meldung als Schliesser u. die "Zu"-Meldung als Öffner ausführen.



Hallo GLT,
Sicherheitsgerichtete Schaltungen werden immer im Ruhestromprinzip aufgebaut. Dann wird bei Drahtbruch, Spannungsausfall oder Kontaktfehler immer das zugehörige relais/Schütz spannungslos geschaltet. Der Abschaltkontakt  der Sicherheitskette (Schließer) öffnet dann. Siehe auch WIKI-Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruhestromprinzip

Gruß Michael


----------



## Wu Fu (20 Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich das Thema nur schnell überflogen haben.
GLT und Michael ich glaube Ihr meint beide das selbe.
Ansteuerung BSK: Arbeitsstromprinzip, BSK nur auf bei "aktiver Ansteuerung"
Rückmeldung BSK (Freigabe Ventilatore): Ruhestromprinzip, Konntakt geöffnet oder Leitung unterbrochen keine Freigabe.

Die Hardwarerückmeldung (Auf-Meldung) der BSK im Hauptkanal binden wir immer Hardwareseitig in die Sicherheitskette Ventilatore ein, die BSK in den Nebenkanälen werden manchmal (nach Rücksprache mit Fachplaner) nur Softwareseitig ausgewertet.
Auf eine einzelne Auswertung des Schmelzlot würde ich verzichten.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------

